# Hoe long will a saddle last?



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

I am looking into getting a lightly used(doesn't even look used) Wintec cc but I was wondering, how long will it last? 10 years, 15, 20? If it is only going to last me 5-10 years, I will get an AP cause who knows if I will be jumping in that time frame, I know I won't in the next 5 years. But if It will last me 10-20 years, I will go with a CC cause I hope to get a horse that can actually jump by then. Thanks!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

It depends on the quality of the saddle, how well you take care of it, and how often you ride.
Some high quality leather english and roping saddles can easily last 15 to 20 years if you take care of them. You will eventually have to replace or repair things like the cinch straps, stirrups, etc.. but the saddle & tree should last a long time.
You want to look for a high quality leather that is thick, soft, & supple. A stiff leather with little flexability usually will crack and tear more quickly.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

As long as your shape doesn't change too much.......


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

Also, how good of quality is a collegiate saddle? Would it have a long lifespan?


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

For reference, one of my instructors has a niece who is currently using her childhood saddle which is now around 40 years old. The saddle's lifespan is entirely dependent on your care of it (and the quality).
Collegiate is a good brand.


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

^^Yeah I will clean (and oil if leather) my saddle after every ride. I like Collegiates but I am leaning toward the CAIR in the Wintecs. Ugh, I don't know what to do!! D:


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

I THINK there is CAIR in some leather saddles. Today I was in the tack room and saw the little "CAIR" symbol, but the saddle was leather. I'm not sure though, it was dark in there and I was a bit tired.
Also, be sure to investigate good saddle cleaning. There is such thing as "too conditioned" and "too clean."


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Tymer said:


> Also, be sure to investigate good saddle cleaning. There is such thing as "too conditioned" and "too clean."


I used to board at a place that made all the lesson kids oil after every ride. The saddles started to look and feel gross and slimy


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

Tymer said:


> I THINK there is CAIR in some leather saddles. Today I was in the tack room and saw the little "CAIR" symbol, but the saddle was leather. I'm not sure though, it was dark in there and I was a bit tired.
> Also, be sure to investigate good saddle cleaning. There is such thing as "too conditioned" and "too clean."


Yeah, some Bates models have CAIR. I would love one but even the used ones are out of my price range


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

flytobecat said:


> It depends on the quality of the saddle, how well you take care of it, and how often you ride.
> Some high quality leather english and roping saddles can easily last 15 to 20 years if you take care of them. You will eventually have to replace or repair things like the cinch straps, stirrups, etc.. but the saddle & tree should last a long time.


^^ True, but your time frame is off. A good _bridle_ should last 10-20 years, if you take care of it well. A high quality saddle tree and main leather should last 25-50 years or more. I have three older Stubben English saddles that range from late 70s models to early 80s and they are going strong. Billets replaced and reflocked, but everything else is original. I have three western saddles from the 1950s-1960s that are still doing well, minor repairs only, and one McClellan that is from the 1920s that is going strong.

With a Wintec, I would say 8-15 years would be the time I would estimate it should last, depending on how you take care of it.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

A top quality leather bridle can last a life time. I have a Jeffries bridle that was made for stan when he was 3. It cost £200 in 1993! 17 years later and the bridle is now on my baby pony and still going strong in the showring!

Most good sidesaddles are 100+ years old but have been well cared for.

Generaly a good leather saddle that is well looked after has around 50 years in it.

HOWEVER A saddle must first of all FIT the HORSE!!! if it doesnt fit the horse then you will cause damage and horses will change shape as they age so one saddle will not fit a horse throughout its life.
Some people then contend that the saddle must fit the rider but I don't subscribe to that belief.
Either way the most important is that it fits the horse!


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

my leather is 45 years oldwith 8seasons hunting and eventing under it. i only clean it every week or after a mucky ride.
correct storage is vital to prolong life though


----------

